# scared is this normal? picture added



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi all its been a while since i posted in here as i gave up when my endo discharged me. after seeing my gp in may turns out i was dischared by two doctors under the care of the other doctor by mistake the gp said they was no way i would not have been checked on with a lump my size i think it has gotten bigger the 2 smaller ones beside it def have. i had tto go see my gp today as i have been feeling **** i have had a sore head now for 3 weeks even if i sleep i wake up exhausted. i am now getting full blood count b12 and calcium checked, being checked for being diabetic and getting my thyroid levels, adrenals and kidney function checked. i am posting a picture is this a normal hashi lump it is now causing me pain.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It sure doesn't look normal to me!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:


> hi all its been a while since i posted in here as i gave up when my endo discharged me. after seeing my gp in may turns out i was dischared by two doctors under the care of the other doctor by mistake the gp said they was no way i would not have been checked on with a lump my size i think it has gotten bigger the 2 smaller ones beside it def have. i had tto go see my gp today as i have been feeling **** i have had a sore head now for 3 weeks even if i sleep i wake up exhausted. i am now getting full blood count b12 and calcium checked, being checked for being diabetic and getting my thyroid levels, adrenals and kidney function checked. i am posting a picture is this a normal hashi lump it is now causing me pain.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is a goiter but whether it is do to Hashi's or not, I hesitate to say. Are you getting an ultra-sound? That would be a very very good idea!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Agreed...doesn't appear to be normal and an ultrasound is in order.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

hi i had skin cancer in 2011 so i had to have a pet scan and ct scan biospys and fna etc all came back that i had hasimotos. i have had this lump now for over 2 years and i think it is bigger now i havnt seen a doctor since last september when they both discharged me saying nothing needed done and it didnt need removed yet my lovely gp has now referred me to a new doctor as he also thought my endo didnt care so i am waiting for an appointment. today my blood pressure was low to for the first time ever


----------



## bigfoot (May 13, 2011)

Well, it doesn't look normal to me, either. And it sounds like they have already diagnosed you with Hashi's; was that from the FNA, and/or lab tests? Do you have any labs (and ranges) that you can share?


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

yes i was diagnosed by fna i have just got bloods done today again so no results until next week i am afraid


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

shorty85 said:


> yes i was diagnosed by fna i have just got bloods done today again so no results until next week i am afraid


Let us know when you get results. Try not to be afraid for you are on track here and it sounds like your doc is on top of this.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I think your collar bone is out.


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

I am confused what do you mean by my collarbone is out I can assure you its there is the right place I can feel it you just cant see it because of the lump in my neck its quite scary to think it looks like a dont even have a collarbone cause the lumps huge


----------



## allowingtoo (Mar 31, 2012)

Did you find anything out? This is the first time I looked at the picture! It's a lot like what mine look like when I posted under "Swollen Lymph Nodes". Not quite as big though and mine are squishy. But yes, that's why my husband was alarmed!

Let us know what you find out!


----------



## shorty85 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey I had blood done they were all in normal range so the doctor said no my lumps are hard I have 3 just waiting to be referred to a new doctor the new hp I saw said its the biggest lump she has ever seen


----------

